
LinkedIn will now let you quietly signal when you’re looking for a job - dustinmoris
https://techcrunch.com/2016/10/06/linkedin-will-now-let-you-quietly-signal-when-youre-looking-for-a-job/
======
jjp
Hope there is an option to not show your intention to some recruiters
especially if they are also employed by your current employer. Otherwise I can
see a potentially uncomfortable discussion when the recruiter who finds you is
an internal recruiter for your current employer.

~~~
GnomeChomsky
"Dan Shapero, LinkedIn’s Careers product lead, told me that if you turn on
Open Candidates, the “looking for new work” signal will only be beamed out to
recruiters who are not in any way connected to the place where you currently
work. That means that even if you are looking, you won’t jeapordize your
current job in the process."

~~~
sjg007
How do they prevent 3rd party recruiters?

~~~
joezydeco
My fear exactly.

I get the impression that LinkedIn truly believes that companies will use them
and them alone for recruiting.

This option will fail with really bad consequences for some job seekers.

------
ytjohn
I wonder how useful this actually is. Since I like my current, remote-based
job, I have tried to signal to recruiters that I'm not interested. In the
"Advice for Contacting" section, I state: "I am currently satisfied in my
current job and am not actively looking. I am not interested in positions that
would require relocation. I would only be interested in positions that allow
for remote work, preferably with an predominantly remote-based team."

I figure this says no while still leaving a window open for any other remote
based jobs. But that gets ignored and I still get all sorts of recruiter spam
sent my way through linkedin. I am pretty sure that even if I outright stated
"do not contact me with employment opportunities", I would still receive quite
a bit.

Now, if I was looking, I'd have a different advice there and I wouldn't call
it "recruiter spam". It hardly seems that recruiters need an invitation to
send you opportunities, and difficult to discourage them.

~~~
splintercell
I used this feature and recently landed a job. I'd say I love this feature.

My main problem has been that I don't get nearly that many recruiters
approaching(when I am actively looking for a job) as many as my peers claim
they get. I don't really understand it.

Then I turned this feature on, and my job search became easier. I got plenty
of recruiters reaching out to me regarding jobs (I went from 1-2 a week to 2-3
a day).

I'm assuming that it improves the signal to noise ratio. If everybody started
to use this feature, recruiters would target better and people who do not want
to be approached by recruiters at that point in time, will get less of those
mails.

------
Taylor_OD
Recruiter here. I heard of this feature early on. For a couple weeks its was
great and I actually ended up finding two C# developers who I helped find new
jobs. It seems to be a little more wide spread now and not as useful but I'm
glad the option is there.

------
calypso
Is there a feature to block any and all recruiters from contacting you?

------
matt_wulfeck
most managers end up doing so much recruiting on their own that I'd be
surprised if many of them did not already have this "premium" feature.

